# GT Kataloge zum Download



## Bastieeeh (7. April 2008)

Hey Leute,

mit freundlicher Unterstützung von KingMoe präsentiere ich hier ziemlich viele GT Kataloge.

1988-USA
1989-Inlay_MBA-Feb
1990-USA
1991-Sport-Import
1991-USA
1992-Sport-Import
1992-Techshop
1993-Techshop
1993-USA
1994-Sport-Import
1995-Techshop
1996-Sport-Import
1997-Sport-Import
1998-Sport-Import A4
1998-Sport-Import-klein
1999-Sport-Import-Händler-NUR_MTB
2000-Sport-Import-Händler
2000-USA-NUR_MTB
2001-Deutsch-NUR_MTB
2002-BeNeLux
2003-Epple-Folder

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Janikulus (8. April 2008)

tolle Arbeit! vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (8. April 2008)

Wobei ich noch sagen möchte, dass ich zwar den Großteil, aber nicht alle Kataloge gescannt habe.

Viel spaß beim Stöbern und dank an Bastieeeh


----------



## versus (8. April 2008)

wie geil! vielen dank für die arbeit - da wird heute abend gestöbert ;-)


----------



## Bastieeeh (8. April 2008)

Wer noch etwas gehostet haben will meldet sich bitte bei mir.

Ich hoffe übrigens, dass GT nichts dagegen hat...


----------



## gtbiker (8. April 2008)

dann will ich auch mal DANKE sagen! ihr seit cool!
gruß gtbiker


----------



## Kruko (8. April 2008)

Bitte dem Mod's sagen, dass es oben angepinnt werden soll. Sonst ist es bald in den Tiefen des Forums versunken.

Aber auch von mir  &


----------



## Torsten (8. April 2008)

Sorry, aer wir können nicht alles und jeden Thread oben anpinnen, ansonsten besteht das Forum bald nur noch aus eine "Pinwand"

wollen wir den Hinweis auf die Kataloge nicht in die FAQ-Geschichte reinpacken?

Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## Bastieeeh (8. April 2008)

Von mir aus...


----------



## tomasius (9. April 2008)

Vielen Dank! 












Ich könnte noch den 1990er ergänzen. 

Tom


----------



## Bastieeeh (9. April 2008)

Ja klar, scan ihn ein - ruhig in hoher Qualität und schick ihn mir dann.
Wer den einen oder anderen Katalog besitzt, der momentan noch in nicht so hoher Qualität vorliegt, verfährt bitte ähnlich. Meine Email-Adresse gebe ich dann an denjenigen weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (9. April 2008)

> Ich könnte noch den 1990er ergänzen.



Habe gerade die Dateien entpackt und gesehen, dass der 90er Katalog ja schon *komplett* vorliegt.  - Ich dachte erst, es sei nur ein Auszug. 

Tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. April 2008)

Respekt! Vielen Dank für die Mühe!!!!!!!!! 

VG
Peter


----------



## mini.tom (9. April 2008)

hallo 
riesen dank auch von mir - super arbeit 
mfg
tom


----------



## Backfisch (10. April 2008)

Hier noch ein ZIP-File mit dem abfotografierten GT Katalog 2004:
http://www.riesenmails.de/?do=d&h=c8cdc866a3d8533fc2318d5cc5d69b08&o=1115

Vielleicht kann Bastieeeh den auch auf seinen Server packen, die Riesenmails-Links glten zwar mehrere Monate, aber eben nicht ewig.


----------



## Bastieeeh (10. April 2008)

Danke an Backfisch - der 2004er ist jetzt auch drin.

Alle Kataloge befinden sich ab sofort im FAQ-Thread.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (9. Juni 2008)

Habe noch einen alten Katalog von 1996 gefunden. Die Bilder sind in meinem Fotoalbum zu finden: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/6899


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (10. Juni 2008)

Hey FloidAcroid,

vielen Dank! 

Habe den Katalog in die  Katalogsammlung im GT FAQ-Faden eingepflegt.

Grüße - Sebastian


----------



## Spacefrog (16. Juni 2008)

Ich kan den 1999er nicht öffnen


----------



## maatik (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

entweder ich habs übersehen oder es gibt ihn wirklich nicht mehr:

LTS THERMOPLAST im Katalog gesucht 

ich hab imo sämtliche 96er Kataloge abgegrast...nix.

Wer kann bitte helfen ?


----------



## GT-Man (6. Oktober 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> entweder ich habs übersehen oder es gibt ihn wirklich nicht mehr:
> 
> ...



Die STS Modelle sind auch erst ab dem 1997er Katalog zu finden und sie enden 2000:
1997:







2000:


----------



## maatik (6. Oktober 2008)

Danke. Ich hoffe das heisst nicht, dass ich ohne Katalog mein LTS Thermo aufbauen muss. Ich brauch unbedingt noch Anregungen. Hab mir zahlreiche STS  angeschaut (LTS Thermo gibts ja nicht soviel), aber noch nie ein Originales LTS Thermo gesehen (Katalog) 

Ich würd gern mal einen Blick auf die Originalausstattung von diesem LTS THERMO hier werfen..


----------



## kingmoe (7. Oktober 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Ich würd gern mal einen Blick auf die Originalausstattung von diesem LTS THERMO hier werfen..



Gab es denn überhaupt ein LTS Thermmo Komplettbike?! Es ab doch nur das Frame-Set, oder?! Orientiere dich am STS Frame-Set aus dem 1997er Katalog oder am 1996er LTS Team und gut is´.

...jetzt spamme ich auch noch den Katalog-Thread voll


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Juni 2010)

Diggin in the (virtual) crates....

Hat jemand von euch die Kataloge vielleicht noch auf der Platte und würde mir ein nettes Paket schnüren? Meine sind wohl beim neu aufsetzen des Rechenknechts verschütt gegangen.
Danke! 

Geil! Kaum 10min vergangen und shon ist der Drops gelutscht!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (17. Juni 2010)

From what I remember....GT-Heini didn't you just buy 92, 93, 94, 95, 96 USA catalogs a couple months back on eBay?    I have 88, 89, 91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97, 98 (Black cover), 99, 01, 07, 08, 09 USA catalogs along with 94, 95 Tech Shop, 95 Road, and the 97 and 99 Interbike show dealer catalogs which show all the bags, gloves, clothing, parts and accessories in more detail.  I don;t have them all scanned in yet but will try to get them to you sooner than later.  Tomasius yes please grace us with the 1990.  I have extras of the 97 (2)and 98(1) USA catalogs if any one is interested.  I know two people that continue to tell me they have the 85-87 catalogs in their files somewhere but still haven't had the time to get them out.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (17. Juni 2010)

Regarding the 95, 96, 97 catalogs...they are 26cm x 26xm and I have had a hard time finding someone with a scanner table big enough to scan the complete page. Do graphic design stores have bigger scanner tables?


----------



## Rahbari (21. Februar 2012)

Gibt es die 88er und 89er Kataloge noch auf einem anderen Server?

Edit:
hier mal der deutsche 91er Katalog.
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/GT1991_SportImport.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (21. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich mal irgendwann außer der mündlichen Zusage auch die schriftliche Zusage bekomme, werde ich gerne Scans der Kataloge machen und diese auf unserer Homepage veröffentlichen.


----------



## Rahbari (21. Februar 2012)

Zusage von wem? GT?


----------



## Kruko (21. Februar 2012)

Genau von denen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr in Willingen sogar schon die Zusage, dass ich etwas schriftliches bekommen sollte. Ich muss aber eingestehen, dass ich mich nicht weiter darum gekümmert habe.

Es geht halt wie immer um das liebe Copyright


----------



## zaskarflyer (15. März 2012)

Kommt deswegen inzwischen bei allen Katalogen "Seiten-Ladefehler"?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. März 2012)

wie sieht es aus mit den 2005er/206er katalog ? da ich ein frame aus dem jahr bekomme


----------



## gtbiker (24. März 2012)

May be this helps:
http://www.gtbicycles.com/support/manuals


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. März 2012)

leider nix dabei ..... geht um Das GT Ruckus i-drive 7 DH


----------



## black-panther (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

sorry dafür, dass ich den Thread nochmal ausgrabe, aber gibt es die Kataloge noch irgendwo gesammelt online (oder auf Platte eingepackt)? Basti's Seite ist ja leider wohl dauerhaft offline...

Danke  & Grüße
Chris


----------



## Kruko (17. Juni 2013)

Ich bzw. wir würden die Kataloge gern online stellen. Wir haben auch eine mündliche Zusage von einem GT-Mitarbeiter, dass eigentlich nichts dagegen spricht. Auf die Bitte uns dies auch schriftlich zukommen zu lassen, warten wir bis heute. Zugegebenermaßen haben wir auch seit langem nicht mehr nachgefragt.

So ist das mit dem Copyright, leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (17. Juni 2013)

Hey,
naja aber gibt es sie denn offline? 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## mogulxxl (3. September 2013)

Hi,
kann mir jemand den 99' GT Katalog zukommen lassen?
Hab vermutlich ein Avalanche aus diesem Jahr.

Tho


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (11. November 2013)

.


----------



## Rahbari (10. September 2015)

Hat jemand den 89er Katalog? Danke!


----------



## Rahbari (11. September 2015)

Einen nicht so detaillierten *90er *Katalog und detaillierte *1991 und folgend*e gibt es ja bei Retrobike und teilweise auch bei MTB-Kataloge verlinkt:
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/v/Manufacturer+Archive/GT/Catalogues/
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/gt.html

Endlich gibt es auch einen detaillierten 92er Katalog zum Download.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/oxvfn2ioi3mcyn1/AAAC2gv1Js75sKOvWmAuptdVa?dl=0

Den deutschen und (höher auflösenden amerikanischen) *91er Katalog* gibt es hier:
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/GT1991_SportImport.pdf
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/GT1991_USA.pdf

Einen *ausführlicheren 90er* Katalog hat User MADJEZ bei Retrobike in diesem Thread hochgeladen.
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=193537
Interessant ist z.B. das 90er Xizang (Titan) als Komplettrad

Fragmente des *89er* Katalogs habe ich hier gefunden:
Avalanche und Team Avalanche: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=236682
Xizang (Stahl): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suntour-b-e-a-s-t-projekt.409263/
Timberline: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=57709
Tequesta: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/gt-news-10-jpg.182844/

Einen *88er* Katalog gibt es bei den Kollegen von Oldschoolracing (leider nicht so hochauflösend).
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/mtb/1988-gt-avalanche/

Kann jemand einen kompletten Katalog von 89, sowie frühere Kataloge beisteuern?

Außerdem wäre es vielleicht hilfreich, wenn ein Mod die Post mit den toten Links entfernen würde. So klickt jemand hoffnungsvoll auf diesen Thread und landet dann im Nirwana.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. September 2015)

Yes, have the 89 catalog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (13. September 2015)

Could you upload it somehow in hi-Res, Kevin?


----------



## tagoon (2. Februar 2019)

Hallo, hat jemand vielleicht den 2007er Katalog? Auf der Grundlage Seite gibt's den nicht mehr.

Danke schön Mal für die Hilfe.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## bvarnfullagts (2. Februar 2019)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Could you upload it somehow in hi-Res, Kevin?


Which model???


----------

